# il miglior programma/protocollo p2p

## enx89

Secondo voi qual è il programma o protocollo migliore di p2p?

Io mi sto trovando abbastanza bene con giFT/OpenFT, ma ha ancora pochi utenti, ho avuto delle esperienze del tutto negative con lopster/opennap e ho provato mldonkey che mi ha dato soddisfazione su connessioni stabili 24 ore su 24.

Comunque sono ancora alla ricerca e voi?

----------

## maur8

Io ho usato lmule che è il porting di emule sotto linux (è particamente uguale   :Razz:   ). Non c'è nel tree ufficiale, ma puoi scaricarti l'ebuild da qui. Ps: cmq è uscita la nuova versione, appena rimetto in sesto il portatile faccio l'ebuild e lo posto da qualche parte!

Figurati che prima usavo eMulePlus per windows emulato con wine: uno spettacolo!!

Ciao!

----------

## enx89

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Io ho usato lmule che è il porting di emule sotto linux (è particamente uguale    ). Non c'è nel tree ufficiale, ma puoi scaricarti l'ebuild da 

 

mi dispiace doverti contraddire ma c'è nel tree ufficiale, forse nei pacchetti "instabili".

Ma ti trovi bene? velocità di download? quanto tempo passa prima che parta un download? Cosa cambia da mldonkey?

----------

## xlyz

lopster. aggiornato via cvs.

strano che non ti sia piaciuto. che problemi ti ha dato?

----------

## mrfree

eh eh caro maur8 sapevo di trovarti in questo post   :Laughing: 

cmq enx89 ha ragione, è stato inserito tra gli ebuild gentoo ... bene bene

----------

## enx89

Semplice, non riuscivo a scaricare niente! I download stavano anche un giorno intero nella sezione queued e non si muovevano da lì! Al max passavano nella sezione inactive. Non so, forse è il protocollo, anche perchè il programmino mi sembrava anche fatto bene.

ENx

----------

## maur8

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> mi dispiace doverti contraddire ma c'è nel tree ufficiale, forse nei pacchetti "instabili".

 

non lo sapevo, devono averlo aggiunto da poco

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Ma ti trovi bene? velocità di download? quanto tempo passa prima che parta un download? Cosa cambia da mldonkey?

 

non ho provato mldonkey ma lmule è veloce quanto emule: dalla mia esperienza con edonkey/emule c'è bisogno di aspettare un bel pò in coda, ma se becchi la coda giusta riesci a scaricare molto veloce (specie di notte) e poi ci trovi veramente tutto! Appena o un pò di tempo vorrei provare webdonkey, che si addice di più ad un utilizzo tipo server.

Cmq a chi interessano un pò di ebuild non ufficiali può andare su gentoo.de, è in tedesco però!   :Confused: 

PS: ho notato che è uscita la ver 1.20 di lmule..

----------

## xlyz

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Semplice, non riuscivo a scaricare niente! I download stavano anche un giorno intero nella sezione queued e non si muovevano da lì! Al max passavano nella sezione inactive. Non so, forse è il protocollo, anche perchè il programmino mi sembrava anche fatto bene.
> 
> ENx

 

molto strano

prova a emergere la 1.2

    ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p lopster

rispetto alla famiglia degli asinelli è un po' meno intelligente nello scarico multi-source, ma non ha nulla da invidiare per velocità ed è decisamente + configurabile (almeno per quello che ereano edonkey e co. finoa a che li ho usati)

----------

## enx89

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> ma se becchi la coda giusta riesci a scaricare molto veloce (specie di notte)

 

E` proprio questo il problema...io ho un server che di notte devo spegnere perche` troppo rumoroso! Almeno di notte vorrei far riposare le mie povere orecchie che sentono rumori di ventole tutto il giorno!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quello che dici e` giusto perche` ho provato all' universita` mldonkey e funzionava benissimo, soprattutto di notte. C'e` un piccolo problemino, mi hanno beccato e mi hanno fatto chiudere mldonkey.

Con giFT mi trovo bene, scarico quasi sempre e a volte anche abbastanza velocemente (picchi di 35kB/s, con adsl640), l'unico problema e` che ci sono pochi utenti e che non si trova di tutto.

Cmq penso di provare lmule, grazie per il consiglio.

ENx

----------

## enx89

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> molto strano
> 
> prova a emergere la 1.2
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p lopster
> ...

 

Penso di provarlo, ma piu` avanti perche` adesso non ho molto tempo. Poi ti faro` sapere.

Grazie ENx

----------

## m.mascherpa

date anche un'occhiata a direct connect e alla

sua gui dc_gui

----------

## enx89

Anche a me hanno detto che directconect non è male, ma non lo ho ancora provato, anche perchè non sapevo ci fosse anche per linux!!

Proverò...  :Very Happy: 

thanks

----------

## enx89

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> date anche un'occhiata a direct connect e alla
> 
> sua gui dc_gui

 

qual'e` il pacchetto da installare per direct connect?

----------

## Peach

Personalmente mi trovavo particolarmente bene con pyslsk... prima che mi si inchiodasse xfree :\

----------

## enx89

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Personalmente mi trovavo particolarmente bene con pyslsk... prima che mi si inchiodasse xfree :\

 

E` per il protocollo SoulSeek?

C'e` un server o solo servant (server e client insieme)?

Io ho bisogno di un server che giri in background e di una gui che venga eseguita su un altro computer e che si collega al server.

----------

## Peach

penso sia solo client... cmq ti do i link:

SoulSeek: http://www.slsk.org/

PySlsk (del tutto identico alla versione per win): http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/

come puoi ben capire è scritto in python...

se cerchi qualcosa di specificamente client-server dc è ottimale...

Nessuno di voi ha mai provato LimeWire?

----------

